# coding Outlook



## vjst222 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can someone tell me how the outlook for professional coders is? What I mean is I am a CPC working for physician offices. I am now in the process of looking for a new job but all the jobs I see are for Hospital Coders / facility coding. It seems to me like there are no jobs out there for Professional coding , just outpatient/inpatient facility. Can anyone please advise?


----------



## Rani (Oct 5, 2011)

*Professional coding*

 THERE IS A COMPANY LOCATED IN YOUR GENERAL AREA THAT DOES NOTHING BUT PROFESSIONAL CODING.  I KNOW BECAUSE WE OUTSOURCE OUR PROFESSIONAL CODING TO THEM AND I JUST DO THE HOSPITAL CODING.  LOOK ON THE INTERNET FOR A COMPANY CALLED EMCARE. THEY ARE BASED EITHER IN GEORGIA OR FLORIDA. SO SORRY I DO NOT HAVE BETTER INFO FOR YOU--


----------



## vjst222 (Oct 5, 2011)

Rani

 Its ok I will take any info I can get. Just trying to figure out what to do work wise


----------



## semaxwell1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rani said:


> THERE IS A COMPANY LOCATED IN YOUR GENERAL AREA THAT DOES NOTHING BUT PROFESSIONAL CODING.  I KNOW BECAUSE WE OUTSOURCE OUR PROFESSIONAL CODING TO THEM AND I JUST DO THE HOSPITAL CODING.  LOOK ON THE INTERNET FOR A COMPANY CALLED EMCARE. THEY ARE BASED EITHER IN GEORGIA OR FLORIDA. SO SORRY I DO NOT HAVE BETTER INFO FOR YOU--


Rani:

I tried to go to EmCare website, but I keep getting malware messages. I even tried to click on the corporate website from the wikipedia page on EmCare, and this message came up "This web page at www.emcare.com has been reported as an attack page". Go figure.


----------



## ajs (Oct 24, 2011)

Gabe26 said:


> Can someone tell me how the outlook for professional coders is? What I mean is I am a CPC working for physician offices. I am now in the process of looking for a new job but all the jobs I see are for Hospital Coders / facility coding. It seems to me like there are no jobs out there for Professional coding , just outpatient/inpatient facility. Can anyone please advise?



Coding is an expanding field.  Referral coordinators need to be able to code.  Surgery schedulers need to know codes.  There are any number of professional billing services out there looking for coders.  Google the term "medical billing service" for your area and see what comes up.  Check with your local chapter, ours gets coding job notices on a weekly basis from various organizations.  Check the AAPC job database, I always see things on there.  And know that outpatient coding in a facility frequently required Pro-Fee or professional fee coders.  Don't be afraid to check those out!!


----------



## Arlene10 (Jun 12, 2012)

*EmCare*

Did anyone find any information about EmCare? 

Thanks!


----------



## bbp18@hotmail.com (Jun 13, 2012)

My local hospital just announced that they will be outsourcing coding/billing jobs to an outside clearinghouse (to cut costs)....I would focus my energy on getting a job at a clearinghouse. That will be the trend, especially in view of the upcoming health care reform.


----------

